# SBGW253 overpriced?



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a SBGW253 but it sort of bothers me that it seems like a lot of the price is due to nostalgia, and for it to be "collectible". I don't care for either, and just want a nice clean white dial, blue hand grand seiko on leather.

Why is this watch priced at $6000 when similar grand seikos are usually around $4000?

I'm also scared that it's gonna drop significantly in value. Since there are 1300 SBGW033's on the market already, it's going to more than double the supply for a very small market that has essentially the same demand as before.

I want to be able to sell a watch for close to what I bought it for. I was only considering used before, but obviously the SBGW253 is only new right now.

Any thoughts / insights you guys can offer?

*Update for you guys

*I just put in an order for the watch.

I was hesitant because I was afraid it was going to drop in price too much since there are already 1300 out in the market, and it seems like they are doubling the supply while the intended market stays relatively the same size. 

But I found an AD that gave me a $500 discount, no tax. So it will be shipped to me for a flat $5,200. I jumped on this opportunity because I think the price of the watch won't go below $5,000 in the future.

I'll be sure to post pictures once it arrives later this summer!

Thanks for the input everyone.

*Update 2
*I've received several PMs about which AD I got the discount from. I assure you it is real, but I do not want to disclose at this time because he only has 1 SBGW253 left, and he gave me the offer after a couple rounds of negotiation, and I had significant leverage on my end. I will shoot him and email to see if he is ok with me disclosing his information and the price he gave me.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Sounds like you could wait till they become available second hand. 

Or try and get a SBGW033 from those who might 'upgrade' or 'crossgrade'. 

Watch the prices of SBGW033 second hand as that may give you an idea of where the 253 might end up.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure what you talking about.

SBGW033 MSRP was $6500 USD
SBGW253 MSRP is $5700 USD


----------



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess i'm comparing to the SBGW031, which has the same movement, similar case and an additional date complication.

I do think the SBGW033 is similarly overpriced... I looked at some previous SBGW033 transactions and it seems for have an average price of $3-4K. 

I think I will wait to buy this watch second hand.


----------



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

Do you guys think the SBGW253 will drop to $3-4K in the next year or two?

I'm surprised the SBGW033 dropped that much since it seems to be very sought after. But I can't find a single completed transaction over $4.5K for the watch. Anyone else have a different experience?


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

BolunYe said:


> Do you guys think the SBGW253 will drop to $3-4K in the next year or two?
> 
> I'm surprised the SBGW033 dropped that much since it seems to be very sought after. But I can't find a single completed transaction over $4.5K for the watch. Anyone else have a different experience?


My 2 cents. Very unlikely.

With the new Grand Seiko watches, Seiko has deliberately closed off arbitrage opportunities between the Japanese and US markets.

The 253 is priced at 600000 yen in Japan sans tax.

The 033 was priced at 430000 yen. Most used units were traded at or above this level in Japan excepting those with damaged crystals or cases. I remember one on yahoo Japan auction with a scratched dial asking for slightly below reference price. Several new or mint units were traded above reference price. So just as you've mentioned, still very much sought after.

The 253 unlike the 033 is also a more modern size and it does feature a gorgeous gold medallion on it's caseback. So effectively for those who covet this watch, unlike the 033, there will be no equivalently sized substitute available in the vintage market. The fact that it's not traditionally sized may technically work against it but again, very unlikely.

Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

BolunYe said:


> I want to be able to sell a watch for close to what I bought it for. I was only considering used before


In that case I suggest you stick with popular sports watches or splurge for a Patek. Or you can choose to wait and roll the dice on the preowned market.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

All I'll add is that if you have to stress out about future value then you should probably give it a pass. See what happens down the track. 

Reminds me of the saying regarding Rolls Royce / Ferrari etc cars and fuel efficiency - if you have to think about the fuel cost then you have no business thinking about buying the car. 

Not exactly the same but you get the idea....


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

On a more practical note you could just get a second hand Snowflake 011 or Hi-Beat H001 and put it on a leather strap.

Both are automatic so you wouldn't even have to worry about manual winding like the 253.


----------



## noritaka (May 31, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## Mavrobasilis (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll second the point about the future value stress; unless you're buying as investment you'll probably not enjoy wearing the watch (relaxed) enough.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

There is high demand for this watch, sufficient that the ADs I've approached about it are not offering any price considerations. I suspect that it will hold its value pretty well. As I've said before, I just wish that the classic and elegant design language would become part of the regular lineup of Grand Seiko, as opposed to being relegated to limited editions.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

BolunYe said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a SBGW253 but it sort of bothers me that it seems like a lot of the price is due to nostalgia, and for it to be "collectible". I don't care for either, and just want a nice clean white dial, blue hand grand seiko on leather.
> 
> Why is this watch priced at $6000 when similar grand seikos are usually around $4000?





BolunYe said:


> I guess i'm comparing to the SBGW031, which has the same movement, similar case and an additional date complication.


The SBGW031 is a beautiful watch, but it is smaller, does not have a blued second hand, does not have any precious metal, does NOT have an additional date complication, and is not a limited edition.



BolunYe said:


> I want to be able to sell a watch for close to what I bought it for. I was only considering used before, but obviously the SBGW253 is only new right now.





BolunYe said:


> I think I will wait to buy this watch second hand.


I think you should wait as well, or buy a different used watch.

-Z


----------



## Squeaks5635 (Mar 13, 2017)

Is not the SBGH035 a better watch in all aspects?


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

Grand seikos don't hold a good value in the second hand market. But why would you sell such a beautiful watch?!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Squeaks5635 said:


> Is not the SBGH035 a better watch in all aspects?


That is totally subjective and depends on an individual's personal preferences.
The differences between the two are substantial. Manual vs Automatic Hi-Beat; no-date vs date; regular vs exhibition caseback; plain vs textured dial; historical relevance vs none; not to forget they have totally different case designs. Granted the SBGH035 is rarer and more practical but whether it's a better watch is still debatable.

The same applies to the question posed by the OP in the title of this thread. He may believe that the 253 is overpriced, but I'm certain that the market disagrees as I have no doubt that this model will totally sellout within a year.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> On a more practical note you could just get a second hand Snowflake 011 or Hi-Beat H001 and put it on a leather strap.
> 
> Both are automatic so you wouldn't even have to worry about manual winding like the 253.


Worry about manual winding? Winding my 9S64 (and other non-GS mechanicals) is one of the nice little moments of my day, it's something I relish. ;-)

And with the 72 hour power reserve, it'd not be a problem to miss a day or two.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

mleok said:


> There is high demand for this watch, sufficient that the ADs I've approached about it are not offering any price considerations. I suspect that it will hold its value pretty well. As I've said before, I just wish that the classic and elegant design language would become part of the regular lineup of Grand Seiko, as opposed to being relegated to limited editions.


I can confirm that all the ADs I have contacted are not discounting, which is why I went with the boutique for the added value plus they have it available before the ADs.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

Do I wish it costs less to acquire the SBGW253? Certainly. However, it is to my eyes the most beautiful Grand Seiko and dress watch in general. The SBGW033 rarely comes up for sale and generally sell for more than the original listed price of $6500, so when comparing MSRP the SBGW253 is not overpriced IMHO given that the SBGW253 has a gold medallion. Putting aside price I doubt there will be too many SBGW253 available second hand in the future, especially considering it is a more modern size compared to the SBGW033.


----------



## dcoffe01 (Nov 27, 2013)

If Seiko sells every SBGW253 they make, then it could not be over priced.

Dan


----------



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm a little confused... how was the SBGW033 430000 yen, but $6,500 MSRP?



lethaltoes said:


> My 2 cents. Very unlikely.
> 
> With the new Grand Seiko watches, Seiko has deliberately closed off arbitrage opportunities between the Japanese and US markets.
> 
> ...


----------



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

Very true. I guess I just meant it is overpriced for me since I do not care about nostalgia or it being collectible.



dcoffe01 said:


> If Seiko sells every SBGW253 they make, then it could not be over priced.
> 
> Dan


----------



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

If this is true, I will buy the SBGW253 within the next hour. I cannot find any precedent transactions where the price was even close to $6500.

Do you have any references you could link? Thanks.



Allan_de_dub said:


> Do I wish it costs less to acquire the SBGW253? Certainly. However, it is to my eyes the most beautiful Grand Seiko and dress watch in general. The SBGW033 rarely comes up for sale and generally sell for more than the original listed price of $6500, so when comparing MSRP the SBGW253 is not overpriced IMHO given that the SBGW253 has a gold medallion. Putting aside price I doubt there will be too many SBGW253 available second hand in the future, especially considering it is a more modern size compared to the SBGW033.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

BolunYe said:


> If this is true, I will buy the SBGW253 within the next hour. I cannot find any precedent transactions where the price was even close to $6500.
> 
> Do you have any references you could link? Thanks.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...-full-set-open-ad-warranty-$6500-3673242.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grand-seiko-sbgw033-130th-anniversary-limited-edition-3200514.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-grand-seiko-sbgw033-130th-anniversary-1017753.html

TimeZone : TZ Showcase » FS: Grand Seiko SBGW033

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-grand-seiko-sbgw033-774194.html

TimeZone : TZ Showcase » Grand Seiko 130th Anniversary limited edition SBGW033

That's 6 sold on this forum and Timezone second hand since the watch was released in 2011. The lowest seems to be around $6,200 and the highest $7,500. The SBGW253 retails for $5,700 so you would be getting a brand new watch for less than what a 6 year old watch sells for second hand. Aside from the price it's the availability that makes it difficult to acquire the SBGW033 second hand. I have asked Seiya if he would be able to source a SBGW033 second hand and he said no. I think the SBGW253 will be similar to the SBGW033.

I think the SBGW251 and SBGW252 are more likely to be sold at a discount given their price points. The SBGW252 is more expensive than the Saxonia 35mm and the Saxonia Boutique Edition; even then the boutique from which I got the SBGW253 has already sold a couple SBGW252 so there is a market for that. The SBGW251 I am purely speculating as I am not familiar with the platinum watch market and not sure if there are really that many that are PT999 as most are PT975.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

Disregard


----------



## Squeaks5635 (Mar 13, 2017)

BolunYe said:


> If this is true, I will buy the SBGW253 within the next hour. I cannot find any precedent transactions where the price was even close to $6500.
> 
> Do you have any references you could link? Thanks.


Alright now you have to show us your receipt its been an hour. . . . .


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

BolunYe said:


> If this is true, I will buy the SBGW253 within the next hour. I cannot find any precedent transactions where the price was even close to $6500.
> 
> Do you have any references you could link? Thanks.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...-full-set-open-ad-warranty-$6500-3673242.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grand-seiko-sbgw033-130th-anniversary-limited-edition-3200514.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-grand-seiko-sbgw033-130th-anniversary-1017753.html

TimeZone : TZ Showcase » FS: Grand Seiko SBGW033

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-grand-seiko-sbgw033-774194.html

TimeZone : TZ Showcase » Grand Seiko 130th Anniversary limited edition SBGW033

That's six sold over six years so putting aside price it's the availability that makes it difficult. Two of them are from the same seller; there are some that bought multiples with one for wear and the other(s) to be resold. Price seems to range from $6,200 to $7,500. Considering the SBGW253 is less expensive new than a pre-owned SBGW033 that's 6 years old now I'd say the SBGW253 is not overpriced given the intended market.

If anything the SBGW251 and SBGW252 are the ones most likely to be sold at a discount. The SBGW252 is more expensive than the ALS Saxonia 35mm and the Saxonia Boutique Edition; however, the boutique from which I bought mine SBGW253 has already sold a couple SBGW252 and there was a customer wearing ALS looking at the SBGW252 and SBGW253 as well so that speaks to the inherent quality of GS. I am purely speculating about the SBGW251 as I'm not familiar with the platinum watch market and am not sure whether there are many PT999 watches out there since most are PT950.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

Because every thread is better with pictures.


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

Have seen this watch in person, and while absolutely stunning, the price is a bit high for me. If it were $500ish less (or if dealers were discounting) I would most likely pursue one. I absolutely love hand winds but don't believe there is much of a value proposition in this one (especially when compared to many of their other models).

From what I gather, Seiko is having no trouble selling the 253. I think a large portion of the appeal they've accurately predicted is based on the lineage of the model and the current version's LE status. Kudos to them.

Looking forward to seeing photos of a few more of these around the board and a chance to live vicariously.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

TightLines612 said:


> Have seen this watch in person, and while absolutely stunning, the price is a bit high for me. If it were $500ish less (or if dealers were discounting) I would most likely pursue one. I absolutely love hand winds but don't believe there is much of a value proposition in this one (especially when compared to many of their other models).
> 
> From what I gather, Seiko is having no trouble selling the 253. I think a large portion of the appeal they've accurately predicted is based on the lineage of the model and the current version's LE status. Kudos to them.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing photos of a few more of these around the board and a chance to live vicariously.


I think it is fair to argue that the SBGW031 and SBGW035 provide better value, especially second hand, which can be readily found in Japan. Even new they can be had at good discounts. Not sure if the one I saw at the boutique was the SBGW031 since the dial looked like parchment paper but it was a stunner.

I do prefer the hands on the SBGW253 and have a weak spot for limited editions haha.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Allan_de_dub said:


> If anything the SBGW251 and SBGW252 are the ones most likely to be sold at a discount. The SBGW252 is more expensive than the ALS Saxonia 35mm and the Saxonia Boutique Edition; however, the boutique from which I bought mine SBGW253 has already sold a couple SBGW252 and there was a customer wearing ALS looking at the SBGW252 and SBGW253 as well so that speaks to the inherent quality of GS. I am purely speculating about the SBGW251 as I'm not familiar with the platinum watch market and am not sure whether there are many PT999 watches out there since most are PT950.


I agree that the stainless steel model is the more compelling value. The finishing is good relative to the usual competition at this price point, i.e., dress watches from Jaeger-LeCoultre and Glashutte Original, but the precious metal versions don't compare favorably to options from A. Lange and Sohne or Vacheron Constantin. In particular, I think it suffers from the same problem that the Nomos Lambda does, which is a case that is fully polished, and lacks the technical challenge of sharp interfaces between surfaces with contrasting polished and brushed finishes.

This is perhaps part of what makes me hesitate to pull the trigger on one, I think that the best value in Grand Seiko are in their five link bracelet models that showcase their excellent finishing well, but my taste leans towards their heritage dress watch models.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

mleok said:


> I agree that the stainless steel model is the more compelling value. The finishing is good relative to the usual competition at this price point, i.e., dress watches from Jaeger-LeCoultre and Glashutte Original, but the precious metal versions don't compare favorably to options from A. Lange and Sohne or Vacheron Constantin. In particular, I think it suffers from the same problem that the Nomos Lambda does, which is a case that is fully polished, and lacks the technical challenge of sharp interfaces between surfaces with contrasting polished and brushed finishes.
> 
> This is perhaps part of what makes me hesitate to pull the trigger on one, I think that the best value in Grand Seiko are in their five link bracelet models that showcase their excellent finishing well, but my taste leans towards their heritage dress watch models.


Lange's movement finishing is absolutely more ornate and laborious than Grand Seiko but Grand Seiko is similar to Rolex in that functional finishing is prioritized. I do think the hands and indices on Grand Seiko is amongst the best in the industry in terms of finishing; Gerald Donovan (watchdxb on Instagram) shoots a lot of Grand Seiko along with the likes of MB&F and Greubel Forsey and his conclusion is that only Greubel Forsey can compete with Grand Seiko in terms of dial furniture finishing. Personally I think Grand Seiko has the most visual depth despite the arguably simple design; other watches look flat in comparison and washed out under direct sunlight. I do agree that if the caseband was brushed that would add more visual interest and showcase the finishing but I think the rationale is that they want to showcase their zaratsu polishing technique.

In addition to the five link the SBGR019 has a very ornate bracelet, perhaps the most complex one ever put out by Grand Seiko, that you might find interesting. If you are okay with quartz the SBGX119/121 really captures the heritage dress look well although it comes on a modified three link bracelet.


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

It is not overpriced for someone who sees the value... glasshoppa.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Allan_de_dub said:


> In addition to the five link the SBGR019 has a very ornate bracelet, perhaps the most complex one ever put out by Grand Seiko, that you might find interesting. If you are okay with quartz the SBGX119/121 really captures the heritage dress look well although it comes on a modified three link bracelet.


Thanks for the suggestions, the SBGR019 bracelet doesn't appeal to me, but the SBGX119/121 do look rather appealing.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

Hands-On with the Grand Seiko SBGW251, SBGW2512, SBGW253, Reissue of 1960's Ref. 3180 | Watches By SJX

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-independent-brand-sbgw251-sbgw252-sbgw255-introducing

First 1960 Grand Seiko Rerelease & Modern Reinterpretation SBGR305 Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

For those interested in more pictures and opinions on the SBGW253. Note that Bilal Khan of ablogtowatch quotes 7,200 Euro, which is roughly $7,200 USD to come to the conclusion that the SBGW253 is too expensive. At that price I would agree but one can get it for $5,700 USD or $600,000 Yen.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

mleok said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, the SBGR019 bracelet doesn't appeal to me, but the SBGX119/121 do look rather appealing.


Both are excellent choices. Do share some pictures if you get one!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Allan_de_dub said:


> Hands-On with the Grand Seiko SBGW251, SBGW2512, SBGW253, Reissue of 1960's Ref. 3180 | Watches By SJX
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-independent-brand-sbgw251-sbgw252-sbgw255-introducing
> 
> ...


Perhaps the 7200 Euro price is inclusive of VAT?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Allan_de_dub said:


> Hands-On with the Grand Seiko SBGW251, SBGW2512, SBGW253, Reissue of 1960's Ref. 3180 | Watches By SJX
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-independent-brand-sbgw251-sbgw252-sbgw255-introducing
> 
> ...


I'm quite certain that the quoted price by abtw must be a mistake. 600k Yen is a little over €5100. So, I figure the European price will be approximately €5700 including tax. Perhaps he mixed up the price with that of the SBGW305 which is priced at 750k Yen.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

T1meout said:


> I'm quite certain that the quoted price by abtw must be a mistake. 600k Yen is a little over €5100. So, I figure the European price will be approximately €5700 including tax. Perhaps he mixed up the price with that of the SBGW305 which is priced at 750k Yen.


I believe it is a mistake as well as €7,200 would imply a 40% VAT based on the exchange rate from Yen and I'm not aware of any European country with that high of a VAT.


----------



## Tom2517 (Jun 18, 2012)

Very few watches you can sell them close to what you bought it for, even Patek. Yeah, buy it used (if you can find it) so at least the biggest hit is already accounted for.


----------



## Khamenman (Dec 30, 2016)

The quote 7200 Euro is true. I called Amsterdam Seiko Boutique and indeed it is 7200 Euro, while the MSRP for AD in US is $5700. I don't understand Seiko has this policy why but it makes no sense for me (or other people) to buy it in Europe.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

If you really think about it aren't all "luxury" watches over priced. But if I could I would buy the SBGW253 today.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BolunYe:
Fellow WUSer:
Unless you are contemplating reincarnation, you'll only pass across this moral coil ONCE!
If you can afford (now there's the stickler) a SBGW253 I recommend you acquire one ASAP.
So it's 2 "Grand" (as in Grand Seiko) more'n other GS's. I think you'll enjoy the 253 even
more than other GS models. Jus sayin! You can't take it with ya.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Khamenman said:


> The quote 7200 Euro is true. I called Amsterdam Seiko Boutique and indeed it is 7200 Euro, while the MSRP for AD in US is $5700. I don't understand Seiko has this policy why but it makes no sense for me (or other people) to buy it in Europe.


Wow, it's surprising there is such a substantial difference in the MSRP, even after factoring in VAT.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Only if you consider the 214270 overpriced..but if you do, you're probably looking at tags in the wrong displays.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

mleok said:


> Wow, it's surprising there is such a substantial difference in the MSRP, even after factoring in VAT.


I guess it can be said that the SBGW253 is overpriced in Europe considering the prices in other parts of the world.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Allan_de_dub said:


> I guess it can be said that the SBGW253 is overpriced in Europe considering the prices in other parts of the world.


If this is true, it's due to GS's monopoly in Europe and prohibiting imports directly from Asia. Reeks of cartel behavior if you ask me.


----------



## BolunYe (Jan 30, 2017)

*Update for you guys

*I just put in an order for the watch.

I was hesitant because I was afraid it was going to drop in price too much since there are already 1300 out in the market, and it seems like they are doubling the supply while the intended market stays relatively the same size.

But I found an AD that gave me a $500 discount, no tax. So it will be shipped to me for a flat $5,200. I jumped on this opportunity because I think the price of the watch won't go below $5,000 in the future.

I'll be sure to post pictures once it arrives later this summer!

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

BolunYe said:


> *Update for you guys
> 
> *I just put in an order for the watch.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That is a great deal you got! I have contacted a fair number of ADs and none of them were discounting.

I console myself that I paid more to have it on my wrist earlier and for the perks thrown in by the boutique haha.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Australian retail is $8400 AUD

Only 8 will come in to the boutique and they have over 20 interested parties. They still have no stock. 

I am pleased I was able to import one in this case.


----------



## Khamenman (Dec 30, 2016)

While I don't think the price $5700 is overpriced (ok, I will admit it's a little bit overpriced to my taste), the price in Europe is crazy. 7200E is for sure overpriced. I also asked for some discount from my AD but they couldn't give me any because they have more demands than supplies.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Khamenman said:


> While I don't think the price $5700 is overpriced (ok, I will admit it's a little bit overpriced to my taste), the price in Europe is crazy. 7200E is for sure overpriced. I also asked for some discount from my AD but they couldn't give me any because they have more demands than supplies.


I would have been perfectly happy with the MSRP of US$5700 if it was a regular release and ADs were more open to negotiating on the price.


----------



## Allan_de_dub (Oct 18, 2016)

mleok said:


> I would have been perfectly happy with the MSRP of US$5700 if it was a regular release and ADs were more open to negotiating on the price.


As much as I like limited edition I think I like lower prices better haha so I would agree.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

I think you should also consider that this will probably be the last version of their first watch coming out as a limited edition.









1st you had the very first from 1960 Calibre 3180









2nd The Grand Seiko Anniversary SBGW003 handwind limited to 300 pieces









3rd SBgw033 limited to 1300 pieces









And now the 4rd which is the SBGW251/252/253 each limited too

I think $6500,- for the 253 is a good deal. The watch is stunning and seeing the older versions are almost impossible to get over time this will definitely retain it's value on the 2nd hand market.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Now you sound very convinced. I hope you are right.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Now you sound very convinced. I hope you are right.


Let's see what happens.


----------

